# Looking to upgrade to better headphones.



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 19, 2013)

I had some Sennheiser HD555s, which I got for only $80 at DakMart, but they broke beyond repair. I made the mistake of getting their HD201s, which I was hoping would get me by until I found another good headphone deal, but they are smallish and sound terrible and I rarely use them despite risking disturbing my neighbors late at night.

Priorities are late night sp gaming and movies, and occasional music. Basically the only time I use headphones is if it's very late, in which case I worry the neighbors in my apt building will hear the noise and complain, and there's hints lately some might have.

I want circumaural ones that fit completely around the ear without touching the ears. I'd prefer something durable that doesn't have cheap construction and wrinkled vinyl pad covers, which peels off over time.

I want clear mids and highs without overly bright treble and bass that is fairly deep but not overpowering. I am not a fan of hip hop or rap, and I don't want the game and movie explosions to boom so much that it sounds fake.

I may actually buy Razer's Surround software for gaming too, and I like that the money goes to a charity that helps kids. I'm not sure that it matters what type of headphones you use with it, they say any will work. http://www.razerzone.com/surround

I'd like to keep it under $100, and since it's hard to get the Senn 500 series in that price range anymore since DakMart sold it's domain, I've been looking at other brands. I considered Audio Technica, but everything they sell in that range seems to have cheap pad covers. They *are* replaceable though.

I looked at the Beyerdynamic DTX 910, but I'm not sure their lower priced stuff is any better or even as good as the common brands like Sony, JVC, Koss, etc. I also looked at the JVC HARX 700 mentioned here, but was put off by some reviews saying the bass is a bit overpowering and overall sound quality not so good for those whom have had decent sounding cans. 

One review I read on the JVCs said the sound starts off poor, and ends up very good after a fairly long break-in period, so if someone that's put in 50+ hrs on the HARX 700s can detail their sound quality, I'd appreciate it. Usually I avoid the under $50 cans, but ya never know whether some of them can sound well beyond their price range.

I realize my main use, gaming, involves compressed audio, so I'm trying to avoid something that's overkill. That said, I also know you can seriously cripple even compressed game audio with some of the cheap cans.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 19, 2013)

So I'm guessing your budget is under 100$ and if it is I can say that I have yet to hear better headphones than my Steel Series Siberia V2s and I listen to Slipknot which just sounds like a giant mess of sound with most headsets and sound systems but the siberias are crystal clear.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 19, 2013)

i have these, actually i just bought them 2 weeks ago love them really nice and comfortable and 7.1 

Logitech G430 USB Connector Circumaural Surround S...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 20, 2013)

@ build,
Well, I have no use for a mic, so I'd prefer a product where very little of the cost goes into that. On the other hand there's often sub $100 deals on headsets with well over $100 MSPR that include surround software, so I wouldn't have to buy Razer's. I was considering the Corsair Vengeance 1500 for instance, but I can't find them for $60 anymore.

In the case of ones that come with decent surround software,  I guess I'm open to headsets as well. I've seen reviews on the V2 that consistently say they have a bit muddy bass though. The reviews are also confusing in that one I read said the more expensive over $100 model had surround, but others that said even with the USB card they were just stereo.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Oct 20, 2013)

Grado is supposed to make some pretty darn good cans, I have the 555s as well and if they ever konk out on me I'm going with the sr80i's from grado. Beyerdynamic I've heard is good too but I agree with your statement about their lower end stuff. Try to find a shop around that sells this kind of stuff they usually have display models so you can hear what they sound like. I know the best buy near me has an impressive audio selection with some good headphones you can try out (like b&w p5's those sound sexy btw)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 20, 2013)

All the Grados I've seen have smallish on the ear vs around the ear cups. Just not what I'm looking for. I agree the best way to tell is trying them on, but I'll have to make some calls and narrow down some stores that have display models of the type I want to try. I'm not sure the Best Buy or Fry's in my area does.

...called Best Buy and zipped out there after they said they had the Sennheiser HD 350 for $100 (normally $200). Was told on the phome though out of stock I could buy them on sale and wait till they get them. Got there and a guy checked and found they were discontinued, and they refuse to sell demo models. Tried em on and they're really comfortable, but too bright in the high end for me anyway. He was willing to knock the Razer Blackshark down from $120 to $80, agreeing that I was misled a bit on the phone even though I didn't end up liking the HD 350s, but I passed.

Stopped at Magnolia Hi Fi on the way home and tried the Senn HD 558 and HD 518. To my surprise the 518 sounded a bit better. Full and fairly detailed in the bass, where the 558s are a bit lacking like my 555s were, but not overly bright like the 555s/558s. They were very slightly muffled in mids and highs while listening to Eagles In the City on the MP3 player they demoed them on, but I have a gut feeling they'd be just right in more digital formats like games and Blu-rays. They had the 518s for the full $130, but Amazon has them for $100.

So the HD 518 Senns are probably the best I've tried on in my price range so far, but of course getting the Razer software would put me $20 over. Since Black Friday is a little over a month away though, I may hold out and put up with my crap HD 201s a bit longer until I can find a better deal.

...stopped in at Guitar Center today to look at their AKG K240, Audio Technica M40, M50 and Shure SRH 440. Granted I have a small head, but none of those are even close to the fit and comfort level I'd need for gaming. So I guess it's back to the Senn HD 518. I'm going to head back to Magnolia and ask if they can let me listen to a  Blu-ray on the 518s.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 21, 2013)

I would skip the Razer software and just pick up another pair of Sennheiser cans.  There honestly isn't another brand that approaches their quality in the price range you're looking.  I've been considering a pair of 500 series myself even though I have the PC350 headset and I prefer to have a mic since I use voice communication when I game and clip-on or desktop mics are awful...


----------



## CJCerny (Oct 21, 2013)

Sony MDR-V6 definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> Sony MDR-V6 definitely worth checking out.



They are not really an improvement over the 555 though, the V6 is quite a lot more bland and "clinical" compared to the 555. Also, much better build quality. 595 under consideration?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2013)

I just picked up some Razer BlackSharks after my old Bose died. Gotta say the build quality is awesome and they sound damn good. Also if you do anything with a mic its crystal clear.

Razer BlackShark 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Exper...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just picked up some Razer BlackSharks after my old Bose died. Gotta say the build quality is awesome and they sound damn good. Also if you do anything with a mic its crystal clear.
> 
> Razer BlackShark 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Exper...



and you will look like a Huey pilot at the same time.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> They are not really an improvement over the 555 though, the V6 is quite a lot more bland and "clinical" compared to the 555. Also, much better build quality. 595 under consideration?



This.

I would get the 555's and mod them to 595's (check the guides on the internet) - since they use identical drivers. I had the 595 but looking back now I should of saved some cash and got the 555 and mod them.
And I must say they are the most comfortable out there that I've tried.

Grado for rock music - not really good for anything else plus they aren't really comfortable.


----------



## Kaynar (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm quite interested to know about what you will finally choose, as my friend is looking for a pair of cans and has exactly same budget and needs as you. Buying Beyerdynamic DT770 or 990 or Grado SR80i is slightly too much for him but getting some comfortable headphones (this essentially means no gaming headsets bs) that dont have totally distorted sound for less than 100 dollars seems impossible.

I have tried many headphones around and for ultimate comfort I can only recommend open-air over-ear type reference hi-fi headphones from Beyer, AKG and Sennheiser, but sound quality at low prices is always the problem...

In terms of sound, when I am on the PC and play games and talk on Skype or listen to youtube stuff I prefer neutral headphones over heavy bass and the likes, as these will cause you headaches and will tire you over time.

Anyway, for the description you are giving on your first post I seriously advise you to save money and buy the Beyer DT770 Pro 80Ohm. They will perfectly match what you want and this is the cheapest model I know that will fully cover your standards.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 21, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> I'm quite interested to know about what you will finally choose, as my friend is looking for a pair of cans and has exactly same budget and needs as you. Buying Beyerdynamic DT770 or 990 or Grado SR80i is slightly too much for him but getting some comfortable headphones (this essentially means no gaming headsets bs) that dont have totally distorted sound for less than 100 dollars seems impossible.
> 
> I have tried many headphones around and for ultimate comfort I can only recommend open-air over-ear type reference hi-fi headphones from Beyer, AKG and Sennheiser, but sound quality at low prices is always the problem...
> 
> ...



As far as gaming headsets go I actually really like my Sennheiser PC350s, they fit all the way over my ears and are much more comfortable than most I've tried.  They are noise blocking but not canceling and the sound quality is above average for a headset.  These days you can get the PC360s for less since they replaced the PC350s but for 150 dollars it still isn't a cheap solution.  The microphone is clear and works great for voip and rotates vertically when you don't need to use it so it gets out of your vision (or if you're eating).

I would never replace a real set of cans with them, but for gaming use they are the best I've had.  I've looked at and tried (through my brother, friends and stores) Logitech, Steelseries, Turtle Beach and Sony and none of them come close to the Sennheisers for gaming.  

On topic:  I'm going to look at the 595s, hadn't checked those out yet so if people have good things to say about them I'm interested.  My budget is a big higher than the OPs so I'd be curious to hear what the next step or two up is without getting into crazy land...


----------



## Kaynar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmm those PC360 cost 180GBP in the UK so they are even more expensive than Beyer headphones and definately waaaaay over the OP's budget too...

When I said gaming headphones I ment the classic plastic and fake leather overpriced stuff, not some expensive sennheiser stuff


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2013)

Im planning to actually pick up some Sennheiser HD558s. The upgraded 555s pretty much. 

If you don't want to go Sennheiser again, maybe look at some Audio Technicas.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 21, 2013)

Not sure how good Creative Aurvana Live is compared to the 555, but its quite popular I heard.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2013)

Logitech headsets (G35 tested)  fail on rock music and house and pop music. Hardstyle and Hands-up sounded ok though.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 21, 2013)

Just picked myself up a very slightly used set of Beyerdynamic DT-990's for around 100$. Try browsing the for sale section at Head-Fi if your looking at a a pair of audiophile range headphones.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 22, 2013)

Only Beyer I considered in my price range was the DTX-910, but I couldn't find anyone that had some locally. I DID try on some Audio Technica's as per my edited OP, but their fit system will not work at all with my smallish head, nor would AKG's K240.

I stopped by Magnolia on my way home again, this time trying the HD518s on a Blu-ray. Astonishingly I not only didn't hear any better clarity like I was hoping, it seemed worse in the mids and highs than when he played a mere 128Kb song the time before. I could have asked him to turn the movie volume up even more than I already did, but in my experience if you have to keep adding volume to try and overcome problems, they are not the cans for you. 

When I got home I was really deflated, thinking I'd pretty much exhausted most of the better in store demo options, as Fry's doesn't have a selection I like, but instead of giving up I focused on reading a lot reviews on other common brands. I looked at Koss and the JVC, since Bumblebee's thread seeking a HS for his kid steered him toward the 700 version. Some like the JVC 900s and Koss Pro 4AA, but both had problems I likely wouldn't tolerate.

Then I stumbled by chance on some Koss ProDJ100 reviews, a scaled down version of the ProDJ200 without the hard case, and inline controls, neither of which I need. The ProDJ100 is actually the vanilla version of the Tony Bennett Signature edition, just cheaper and without the case or Tony's sig. Turns out these cans are so popular some say they're the best cans under $150. I've also seen the frequency response chart on them.

I took a stab and ordered some from an eBay vendor for $59, along with some larger, more comfortable earpads that fit several cans, including these. Total was about $73 with no shipping fees. This was a hard decision to make because my last cans, the Senn HD201, was ordered blind with no fit or sound test, and they aren't so great for either.

If these fit good with the pads I ordered, and sound as good as described, the only slight nit pick will be the coiled 8' cord, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem. I've already got a way to keep it from tugging on me during occasional movies, and for gaming I sit closer, so that's a non issue.

Oh, btw, the Razer Synapse 2.0 software really IS pretty good. I found out the $20 was an optional donation, so I've downloaded and configured it and have used it extensively with my HD201's on Mass Effect 3. They make my crap HD201's sound MUCH more detailed and clear for games, with better positional audio. Voices behind you sound appropriately muffled, while those in front sound forward and clear. It brings out all the little details from squad gun adjustments to bugs buzzing around, and with the bass boost on I actually FEEL the bass in these cheap little cans in some scenes, like the Reaper that attacks on Rannock, amazing.

Hopefully Synapse 2.0 will work even better with the ProDJ100s, which are touted as having some of the best vocal tonal quality of anything under $300. The bass is rated at 10Hz, but some say they're a bit lacking, while others describe them as "punchy". Others say the bass is best if you carefully place them for best seal, but the earpads I ordered I think will seal better and add a  bit more space, which should translate to better bass. Since they're pads that fit the Audio Technica ATH-M50s as well, you can even mod them to be like the M50 pads are by putting pencil sized holes in the corner of each pad edge. I've read lengthy posts from a guy who's sampled plenty of headphones who did such a mod with slightly smaller velour pads by Auray designed to fit the M50, Senals, MDR, etc.

Given what some have said regarding the ProDJ100's bass, I figure you DO need some kind of amp to drive them. Those that weren't using one were probably more likely to feel they lacked bass. This shouldn't be a problem because my Yamaha AVR's headphone output does an adequate job at driving cans. These cans were described in just about every way as what I am looking for. Extremely clear and forward midrange, detailed highs with a mild rolloff to avoid harshness, detailed clean bass without that boominess (despite the "DJ" moniker), plenty comfortable with the right pads, and a flat frequency curve for uncolored sound (which is also better for positional audio). They're also backed by Koss' lifetime warranty, and I saw nothing in it that lists dealer exclusions. They just insist you're the original owner without having lent them out, that you put them in secure packaging, and that you include $9 for return shipping. 

I'll report back once i get them and try them out. I'll be sampling games, movies and music. If I could have found a deal on slightly used DT-990's for $100, I'd have probably snagged them in a heartbeat, but I guess I don't live in lucky land.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got my Koss ProDJ100 headphones via USPS parcel post today, which I prefer since they lock them in a sturdy metal box they provide in our building and put a key in your mailbox. Saves having to be there or risk getting them ripped off.

These are pretty much as the reviews indicate. Great, clear mids, accurate and adequately deep bass, with detailed but not harsh highs. I've read with break-in time they even get much better.

I've only tested them for music so far, but the timing couldn't be better. Slacker is having a free day of Premium service! Started out listening to Tool, but wasn't satisfied completely at how the low end came through with their distortion effects. Switched to the Eagles and created a channel based on their boxed set, and wow, very nice.

I don't know if the harder rock will sound better with break-in, it's likely, but I bought them mostly for games and occasional late night movies, and so far they sound like they'd be perfect for that with the distinct vocals, tight bass, and subtlety on the highs. These are sing along cans, not DJ cans. They are for music or other sources where you want to hear details, not booming bass. They def don't lack in bass though.

I haven't got the custom pads I ordered yet, but they will be needed. The stock pads have a slightly smallish inner circumference which touches my left ear in spots, and that I've found always results in discomfort after 2 or more hrs. I've only put in about a half hr so far though.

The headband is also flattish shaped at the top, so it doesn't dissipate the pressure as well as some. They're light cans though and the headband is padded enough to where hopefully it won't cause discomfort with long sessions. So far no problems.

The can shell fit is plenty adequate as they fully swivel horizontally and vertically. The coiled cord needs some breaking in. It's 4' coiled, 8' total, with fairly stiff and tight (small) coils. It's fine for my gaming because I stretch out the plug end slightly and wrap it around the tilt adjust knobs of my KB pullout wrist rest. It's only when I scoot back a bit for movies it will tug a bit. I may rig something like a small hook on the arm of my task chair with a zip tie to hold the cord from tugging, if hanging weight on it doesn't loosen it adequately.

This channel is playing some of my fave old rock classics from Steve Miller, Doobie Bros, Joe Walsh, etc. I'll get around to testing them for games and movies and report back though.


----------



## huostone (Nov 1, 2013)

Klipsch IMAGE S4, i have used this before, i actually like it


----------

